# MS-RACING super sale



## MS- RACING (24. Februar 2009)

Wie bereits schon bekannt haben wir unsere Zusammenarbeit nach 5 Jahren beendet. MS-RACING wird demnächst mit einer neuen Bikemarke am Start sein, der wir unser vollstes Vertrauen schenken- offizielle Pressemitteilung folgt.

Nichtsdestotrotz möchten wir unseren Abschied von Intense mit den Fans der Marke gebührend feiern und verkaufen unseren Lagerbestand zu Sonderkonditionen (Preise unter dem Niveau von CR).

Erhältlich sind:
M6 in diverse Größen und Farben
Socom in M rot
SS in L
5.6 in diverse Größen und Farben
6.6 in diverse Größen und Farben
Spider VPX in diverse Größen und Farben
Spider FRO in diverse Größen und Farben
Tracer in diverse Größen und Farben

Zudem sind noch einige komplett aufgebaute Messe- und Testräder zu verkaufen.

Bei Interesse Bitte Mail an: [email protected] oder [email protected]


P.S.: Die zukünftigen Preise werden weit über dem Niveau liegen, welches an der Eurobike verkündet wurde.


----------



## haha (24. Februar 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 78flippp (24. Februar 2009)

5.5 und 6.6 sind aber schon ein wenig älter ???? 
die sind ja bei Intense schon nicht mehr im Programm???
würd mich mal interessieren was die rahmen so kosten sollen!


----------



## fx:flow (24. Februar 2009)

???????!!?!???!?!

schreib an die oben angegebenen email-adressen, preise gehören hier wohl eher nicht hin.


----------



## DH Sport (25. Februar 2009)

78flippp schrieb:


> 5.5 und 6.6 sind aber schon ein wenig älter ????
> die sind ja bei Intense schon nicht mehr im Programm???
> würd mich mal interessieren was die rahmen so kosten sollen!




Ein bisschen älter 

Es sind 2008` er Modelle und es gibt sie ab 2009 nicht mehr....( und kosten jetzt EUR 1999.-)


----------



## saturno (26. März 2009)

MS- RACING schrieb:


> Wie bereits schon bekannt haben wir unsere Zusammenarbeit nach 5 Jahren beendet. MS-RACING wird demnächst mit einer neuen Bikemarke am Start sein, der wir unser vollstes Vertrauen schenken- offizielle Pressemitteilung folgt.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S.: Die zukünftigen Preise werden weit über dem Niveau liegen, welches an der Eurobike verkündet wurde.





Klar, gehen ja jetzt auch über Shocker Distribution, da ist jeder vom Preis geschockt


----------

